# Watkins Glen April 12, 2014



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am in. Will probably bring my GTO this time. Also inviting my son. So - two cars.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like a blast. I was considering the Lordstown meet but the 7+ drive by myself had me a little worried. I'll confirm by the end of the week if I can make this (just need to check the calender and of course get approval from the wife).


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am 100% going! I had a blast last year. Being one of the 3 lead cars was awesome! Touching mid 80's mph and being bone stock trying to keep up to two tuned cars! 
this year will be different cause my car is not stock. Lol. Can't wait to just corner on rails with my pedders. Maybe this year it won't be in the low 40's and flurries! 
Its been almost 10 months and my buddy and I still talk about jerlando's pizza. I enjoyed sitting in the restaurant it was well worth the dollar or two more a pizza to be together and at a big table!.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I will also meet up with you sciphi. Nothing like a rolling group of cruzes!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

This was a blast last year, but I will most likely be working and not be able to make it this time around.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We need 6-7 more folks to get a reserved time slot! You all know you want to!


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Definitely interested. Just have to request time off and talk to the boss(wife)


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am interested...again. I think this time i will stay to the back or hope the 55 is true lol. 

ps am i allowed to come? i will try not be a road block again


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how to justify 25 hours of windshield time in each direction.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in! Let me know of any other details I may need please!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds cool and I'm only about four and a half hours away. 

Just not sure if I can swing it with my wife. Is it an overnighter?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This isn't overnight. There are many hotels in the area. Not to mention, Watkins Glen is in the middle of some scenic NY wine country. Plus the museums/shops in Corning and the surrounding area. It's easy to make a weekend out of it. As long as your wife doesn't mind one day spent talking car, that is!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is anyone else bringing their spouse?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine will say to have fun, as car meets aren't her cup of tea. blk88verde brought his spouse last year, and his son brought his significant other. They both had a good time.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I should be good to come, like 90% sure.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm only about four and a half hours away.


 - same with me 4 and half hrs away. Last year on Friday after work, drove up and stayed in Horseheads, NY and met up with the group on Saturday morning.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> i am interested...again. I think this time i will stay to the back or hope the 55 is true lol.
> 
> ps am i allowed to come? i will try not be a road block again


Of course you're allowed to come! Just stick with the flow of traffic this time! :wink:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Of course you're allowed to come! Just stick with the flow of traffic this time! :wink:


well yes... the problem was i was doing 90 on the front stretch and you guys were GONE. 55 mph makes me laugh.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

should i continue the list of excuses... i have maybw 5 or so more that puts the blame on everything else but my driving


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok count me in! So who is organizing the spouse meet at a local winery while we do this.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Ok count me in! So who is organizing the spouse meet at a local winery while we do this. :smile:​


 - That is a great idea. Last year my wife was co pilot for the lapping at the Glen, and had fun, however this year she advised that our daughter might like to take her place (and she will). If there is a spouse meet at the local winery - I might convince her to come along too.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

*sciphi *can you update your first post with a running list of those coming?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If there is a spouse meet, I'd recommend going up the east side of Seneca Lake. Stop at the distillery first, and end at Hazlitt Vineyards. A great easy-sipping route with something for every palate.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> well yes... the problem was i was doing 90 on the front stretch and you guys were GONE. 55 mph makes me laugh.


That's because the pace car gunned it on the second lap. I had fun keeping up.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes it was fun after i got my legs for racing.... learning how to drive my car. one day of hard driving shouldnt be too bad on it . 

I am in ( with the note that if the lordstown meet is close in time i will need to rain check)


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I just bought black CF bowtie cover stickers and for some reason they're sending me blue CF ones too. I won't have any use for them so if anyone going to the glen would like them I'll hold onto them and bring in April


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Count me in again this year.... Had a blast last time


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Turbo Ed I will gladly take this overlays especially if there not a super dark blue.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's the pic they had online, you be the judge...








Supposed to look like this when they're on...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you two please take this swap to PM's instead of cluttering up the meet thread? Thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody else? Anybody else interested in bringing along a Cruze-less friend who is still a car nut? This is open to all types of cars, but predominantly Cruzes.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We have our 1:30 time slot confirmed.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Great, looking forward to this!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We are remembered from last year, and may have another Cruze joining us. Don't worry, we were remembered well from last year!


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Excited! Can't wait! Last track invite I received, I couldn't find the place :uhh:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet that means the other pace driver didnt hate us because i was blocking him... no really for those who were not there on the third lap that pace car for the next group was behind us.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We might need to play around with staggering tuned and non-tuned cars so the folks with stock cars can keep up better.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sciphi how many are we up to?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We're up to 9 confirmed and two maybes. Lots of room left. If we need more room, WGI will work with us.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

It turns out my daughter would like to drive her car on the track, instead of co piloting with me. She has an S70 Volvo. I am meeting up with her tomorrow evening and will confirm.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The more the merrier!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes confirmed - my daughter will be joining us, she just needs to change her snow tires to regular tires before the meet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Yes confirmed - my daughter will be joining us, she just needs to change her snow tires to regular tires before the meet.


I'll need to do the same. IIRC last year I changed mine two weeks before the meet!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well add me in as a maybe. I am trying to decide if i want to go to lordstown or not. Also trying to work around my school/work schedule which is getting harder to do as school goes on. so yeah put me down as a maybe. I will have a definite answer as the date gets closer


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so pumped!!!!!

Wish I had new rubber.. my stockies only have 5/32 or so on them and they suck anyway.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm so pumped!!!!!
> 
> Wish I had new rubber.. my stockies only have 5/32 or so on them and they suck anyway.


LOL, those stockers will do just fine. The surface of a racetrack is so much stickier than a public road it's not funny. The surface makes the OEM Goodyears look good.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope no one minds me taking my malibu eco...just traded in the Cruze


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry guys, but I have to drop out of this. The next day is my wife's birthday and I tried convincing her to go with me to tour the wineries after, but I have been informed that "WE" already have plans doing other things. Boooo. I'm really disappointed


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> Hope no one minds me taking my malibu eco...just traded in the Cruze


Bring it! 

4 weeks away. If only it would stop snowing for a second!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait to swap my snow tires off. And, it's about 3 weeks away now.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Can't wait to swap my snow tires off. And, it's about 3 weeks away now.


I want to swap next weekend but it won't stop being crappy outside.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So I talked to my scheduler today ... guess who can't get off work for the 12th.

this guy thats who


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Getting my GTO ready for the Glen. Thought it just needed front brakes and an oil change. Turns out, also needs a tie rod end, upper strut bushings/bearings, rear brakes and tires. Decided to also do the radius rod bushings too, since it will be getting a 4 wheel alignment. Should handle real nice, bushings are urethane. This got expensive real fast.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

Put me down for two me and a buddy are gonna come with our cruzes!!!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Sciphi I think I might have a few more people and their cruzes coming. I will give you forsures the minute I find out from them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let me know. 

Sometime this week I'll do a roll call in another thread. It's getting close!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My Daughter this weekend switched out her snows on her Volvo S70. She is good to go. My GTO is going into the shop tomorrow and should have all the rest of the work done tomorrow and then I will be good to go too.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I was going to swap the steels this weekend...

....but we got 6" of snow. :angry:

Gonna be cutting it close...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Long range forecast for the Glen is sunny day, high of 50 for Saturday April 12.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Lets just hope its sunny and above 40*.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a friend with a Mazdaspeed 3 and another with a Subaru BRZ that both would like to go. If I come with my Cruze would it be possible to bring my two friends also with their cars?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Thats my birthday you know im going to be there


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

**** im scheduled to work on my birthday!! Looks like im gonna be "sick" next Saturday


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Thats my birthday you know im going to be there


 It is my birthday too (Friday).


> I have a friend with a Mazdaspeed 3 and another with a Subaru BRZ that both would like to go.


 Last year we had besides lots of Cruzen, a Pontiac G8, a Cobalt SS and a BMW 330ix. This year I am bringing my GTO.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I have a friend with a Mazdaspeed 3 and another with a Subaru BRZ that both would like to go. If I come with my Cruze would it be possible to bring my two friends also with their cars?
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Absolutely! The more the merrier! They might think our cars a bit slow, though. We'll put them near the front of the pack so they can stretch their legs a bit.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Welp...

I just caved and bought new rubber. It should be on in time for this to test it out!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What are they? 

Erik, are you planning on meeting somewhere on I-90, or going solo?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> What are they?
> 
> Erik, are you planning on meeting somewhere on I-90, or going solo?


Planned on meeting you at Clifton Rest Area. I will need your number. If I make it to the shop by 8:00 AM I should have plenty of time. PM me.


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

I did this last year in my monte carlo, its a good time. I'll be going on the 13th with a group of monte carlos.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Make sure ya'll get some pics and videos of all the Cruzen at this event today!!


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a great time today, next year we need 9 laps!!! It was great to be able to hit ~100 mph.

Nice seeing everyone again this year and even some new faces.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Had a great time today, next year we need 9 laps!!! It was great to be able to hit ~100 mph.


 I think a lot of us were using our brakes pretty hard for the 3 laps, one of which was not at 95+. I am thinking 9 laps, we might start having braking issues. When we all parked after those 3 laps, and walking by our cars - there was a strong odor of burnt brakes. I am thinking the higher speed this year and the 30 degree warmer temps may have had something to do with the brakes being used more. Just saying. Yes had a great time, was pulling those straights pretty hard with my GTO.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

So here are some of the pictures from Watkins Glen


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for everybody who showed up! I had a great time, and it was great getting to see some familiar faces, and meet new people! 

BTW, my wife really enjoyed the pizza. I hope dinner went okay for those of you who stayed! Sorry again I had to leave right after.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> Had a great time today, next year we need 9 laps!!! It was great to be able to hit ~100 mph.
> 
> Nice seeing everyone again this year and even some new faces.


Next year we will be doing the "more laps" option. I might ask them to give us more easy laps and then some harder laps at the end to save brakes. The brake odor was indeed strong with these cars...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Next year we will be doing the "more laps" option. I might ask them to give us more easy laps and then some harder laps at the end to save brakes. The brake odor was indeed strong with these cars...


 - That sounds like a good plan - I will try a little harder to keep up with you and the pace car, but I think the car I will bringing next year should be up to it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is a video of the laps at Watkins Glen. Sciphi is ahead of me behind the pace car. Sciphi knows this track and drove really well. I could start to catch up on the straights but was not near as confident on the turns. watkins glen april 2014 - YouTube


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I realized I did not post any pictures with my car - here are two:


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like I missed a good time! Sorry I couldn't make this one - hopefully next year.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Looks like I missed a good time! Sorry I couldn't make this one - hopefully next year.


 - We had a blast - the Pace Car ran a bit faster this year, could have been the perfect weather and conditions, compared to last year. Last year at the track it was in the 40's and at one point as we were waiting to go on the track there was a white out. This year nearing 70 degrees and sunny.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Here is a video of the laps at Watkins Glen. Sciphi is ahead of me behind the pace car. Sciphi knows this track and drove really well. I could start to catch up on the straights but was not near as confident on the turns. watkins glen april 2014 - YouTube


I wouldn't say I know the track that well. And I did have a guide who drives this track for a living. 

I went into those turns hard, much harder than I'd ever go on a public road. That's the beauty of a closed circuit. No oncoming traffic to worry about. Darn, I want to do a track day so badly now!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am already thinking about what kind of car I should build/buy to do lapping more than casually. Opinions? Lol


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I am already thinking about what kind of car I should build/buy to do lapping more than casually. Opinions? Lol


 New or used? The best handling car I ever owned was a Porsche 944, it was a 1984 with the factory sport suspension. While I was in line waiting for the pictures at the Glen a guy in front of me was telling me the best handling car he owned was a Honda S2000.


----------

